# External graphics card for laptops?



## CreepingDeath (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a fairly good laptop that has no graphics card, I was wondering if there were actual working external graphics cards that can enhance the gaming power of laptops for a reasonable price? thanks in advance.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No video card? That doesn't sound right  What model is it?

Also there is no such thing (AFAIK) as an external video card.


----------



## CreepingDeath (Aug 10, 2007)

It is a gateway MX6930 with an intel GMA 950 so it does not have any power really. There is no options for me to replace the graphics?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The only company that I know of that gives you that option is DELL. Most of not all (except dell) notebooks have intergrated graphics.


----------



## CreepingDeath (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok thanks alot for your help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Actually, i did a search on Google and saw something on buy.com, but I don't know if it will help you.


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

As Couriant said, with the majority of laptops you are stuck with the graphics that shipped with the system. However recently there has been news of external graphics cards that are in development that may help you in this regard. 

If you google XG Station, you will see what ASUS are looking to release. I believe MSI also have one similar in dev, but i cant remember the name of it just right now.


----------



## CreepingDeath (Aug 10, 2007)

I did some research too, apparently asus is coming out with one but i expect that to be realy expensive, and you need another monitor for that, so it kind of defeats the purpose for me as i have a desktop.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Try www.ibuypower.com , they have gaming notebooks there and a good price.


----------



## CreepingDeath (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks anyway, but I like my laptop aside from the lack of gaming power, im not in the market for a new one. I will just settle with what I have


----------

